# تابع عبدة الشيطان (القداس الأسود)



## الأخت مايا (31 يناير 2008)

:act31:1-تم اختيار مكان مضلم للقداس وله رائحه كريهه
2-لاحظ ان جميع الحاضرين-حتى النساء-عابسون
3-يحاول عبدة الشيطان ان تتشابه طقوسهم مع العباده الإلهيه,فقد اقامو عبادتهم في كنيسه مهجوره,واقامو فيها الهيكل والمذبح,وتمثالا علا شكل المسيح ولكن بصوره عاريه,وعلا وجهه ابتسامة تهكم ويستخدمون الشموع السوداء
4-كان صبي المذبح شاذا جنسيا,ويضع المساحيق علا وجهه ويغني في ميوعه,واشعل الشموع السوداء,فصدرت عنها رائحه كريهه مثل رائحة القار فخلقت جوا خانقا يثير الغثيان.

طقوس القداس الاسود:
وبدأت طقوس القداس بان حمل خادم المذبح مجامر يصدر منها دخان لنباتات سامه محروقه.وكانت النساء يحنين رؤسهم علا المجامر ليستنشقن الدخان بانوفهن وافواههن,ويمزقن ثيابهن.
رجع الكاهن الى الخلف ونزل علا درجات حيث ركع علا اخر درجه وفي صوت عال مرتجف صرخ بكلمات كفر والحاد,وسيل جارف من الاهانات ضد السيد المسيح,يقول وهو يتحدث الى ابليس:
ياسيد كل افتراء..
يامانح كل مكافات الجرائم..
يارب كل الخطايا العظيمه والرذائل القديره..
ياإبليس اننا نعبدك,فأنت إاله الادراك السليم,اقبل دموعنا المزيفه
ثم يوجه الى ابليس عبارات التمجيد باعتباره سندا للانسان وسط الامه فيحض الانسان علا الانتقام والكراهيه والسخط علا الاخرين
يقووول الكاهن مخاطبا ابليس
(انت سند الانسان المسكين المضغوط فوق احتماله) 
انت دواء المغلوبين,تهب عطايا الرياء والجحود والكبرياء التي يدافعون بها عن انفسهم ضد هجمات اولاد الله الاغنياء
يارب المحتقرين..يا ابليس المزدرى بالمتواظعين
ياسيد الكراهيه المستمره.انت وحدك تستطيع ان تدفع ذهن الانسان المطحون بالظلم. انت تهمس له بخطط صالحة للانتقام وبجرائم مؤكدة النجاح..انت تدفعه للقتل.وتملأه بنشوة الانتقام,وتسكره فيرتفع فوق اللآلام التي سببها لنفسه
انت تقود المراه لكي تبيع ابنتها.وان تفترق عن ابنها 
انت تسند الحب العقيم الحروم
انت تقود الناس الى حالات هستيريه صارخة
(انت المحرك للاغتصاب الدموي)

ثم يعود خادم القداس الاسود فيبتهل الي ابليس ان يهب اتباعه بهجه في ارتكاب جرائهم

,,ياسيد:يتوسل اليك خاموك وهم منحنون علا ركبهم ان تحفظ لهم البهجه بارتكاب جرائهم التي لا يكتشفها القانون,وان تعينهم في اعمالهم الشريره بطرقها السريه المحيره لعقل الانسان,انهم يتوسلون اليك ان تسمع رغباتهم من اجل ان يتألم من يحبونهم ويهدمونهم,
بعد ذلك وقف (الكانون دوكر) علا قدميه وبسط ذراعيه,وصرخ بصوت قوي مملوء بالكراهيه موجها حديثه للسيد المسـيح في الحاد خطير,يقول
وأنت أيها المسيح.يامبتدع المكر
ياسارق التعبد لك.وهو ليس من حقك
انني ككاهن استطيع ان الزمك,بارادتك او بغير ارادتك ان تنزل الى هذه الجمع,وتاخذ جسدا في هذا الخبز
ياسارق الحب استمع الى..من اليوم الذي اتيت فيه من رحم عذراء.كسرت كل عرجون,وكذبت في كل وعد
نريد ان نغرس مساميرك في الاعماق,ونضغط علا الاشواك التي علا جبينك ونجلب الالام النابعه عن الدم لينسكب من جديد من جروحك التي جفت..هاذاكله يمكننا ان نفعله.وسنفعله لننتهك جسدك ايها الناصري رئيس الرذائل العظمى,ملك الجبناء
وحين انتهى (دوكر) من هذه الوصله البذيئه,رد كورال خدام المذبح الصبيان... آآمين

وســــاد صمت تام,وملأ دخان المجامر المكان,وتقدم (الكانون دكور)يبارك النساء باشاره من يده اليسرى وهن مهتاجات.وفجاه دقت الاجراس,فألقت النسوة بانفسهم علا الارض,واخذن يتدحرجن,ونامت احداهن علا بطنها وهي تضرب بقدميها علا الارض.واخرى اصدرت صوتا رهيبا.ثم صمتت وهي مفتوحة الفكين,ولسانها ملتصق بسقف فمها,وثالثه برزت حدقتا عينها وتركت راسها تتدلى علا صدرها,وفجاه اخذت تمزق حنجرتها باضافرها.ورابعه تمددت علا ظهرها وزعت ثيابها حتى ظهرت بطنها عاريه متضخمه وكان وجهها يتلوى,وفمها مملوء بالدم,واخرجت لسانها الذي عضته متدليا لا تستطيع ان ترده.

ويكمل الشاهد حديثه عن القداس الاسود قائلا ثم وقف (الكانون) وفتح ذراعيه وصار ينطق بصرخات عاليه يلعن ويسب كالمخمور,وركع احد الصبيان خدام الهيكل امامه موليا ظهره للمذبح,وساد المكان كله حاله من الجنون.النساء اسفل المذبح يقطعون بقايا الخبز المتعفن وياكلونه,وصارت سيده مسنه تنتف شعرها وتقفز علا ساق واحده,والقت بنفسها علا فتاة جاثيه بجانب حائط وتصرخ بصيحات كفر..وصار المكان اشبه بمستشفى للامراض العقليه,او حمام ضخم يسكنه زناة مجانين...الغلمان يسلمون انفسهم للرجال....


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تابع عبدة الشيطان (القداس الأسود)*



> ياإبليس اننا نعبدك,فأنت إاله الادراك السليم,اقبل دموعنا المزيفه


ههههههههههههههه اه كده  طيب ذى  كده فى صرحة  وهو ابو الكذبين هههههههههههههههههههههه دول ناصيب ههههههههه 
ربنا يرحمهم من ايد ابليس العين باسم يسوع فليتمجد اسم يسوع المسيح ده ناس ضايعه 
شكرا ليكى على الموضوع​


----------



## remo_m_m (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تابع عبدة الشيطان (القداس الأسود)*

*   يا ساتر يارب احفظنا يارب تحت اسمك وصليبك 

شكرا اختى لموضوعك ويجمعنا معا ( بس فى القداس الابيض المنور بيسوع المسيح )


(  R  )       *


----------



## جندي الرب (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تابع عبدة الشيطان (القداس الأسود)*

*موضوع رائع يا مايا
ألله يحمينا منهم
سأطلب منك خدمة :
هل لديك صور أو أفلام لعبدة الشياطين 
أكرر شكري للموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Meriamty (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تابع عبدة الشيطان (القداس الأسود)*



ربنا يحمينا من ابليس

موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## لولومنير (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تابع عبدة الشيطان (القداس الأسود)*

الناس دي موجوده فعلا ربنا ينور قلوبهم وعقولهم 
       ويجعانا نمشي في نوره دائما    شكررررررررررررررررررررا ليكي


----------



## سامح إمام (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تابع عبدة الشيطان (القداس الأسود)*

لابد ان يتم القداس الأسود فى مكان مظلم لأن الشيطان يحب الأماكن المظلمة لأنه يتجسد بها


----------



## osama2000 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تابع عبدة الشيطان (القداس الأسود)*

سلام ونعمه انا بشكرك يا اخت مايا علي الموضوع الجميل ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وارجوا منكي ان لا تقلعي عن كتابة هذه المواضيع الجميله ***** ردي علي عبده الشيطان ربنا يرحمهم ويرجعهم عن الي هما فيه ويطرد ابليس اللعين الي شوه افكارهم للدرجه دي انا علي فكره الي كنت بسمعه عنهم انهم بيقلبوا الصليب بس شكرا ليكي مره تانيه علي المعلومات دي انا جاتني صدمه لما تصفحت الموضوع من خلال المهانه الي موجهه للفادي يسوع المسيخ من خلال ناس مسيطر علي فكرهم ابليس
**** صديق جديد ****        يارب الارباب اهدي كل الي وجهوا ليك الاهانات لانهم بيجهلوا عظمتك ومقدرتك الفاءقه للعقول والازهان


----------



## قلم حر (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تابع عبدة الشيطان (القداس الأسود)*

موضوع جميل , و يكمل ما بدأتيه .
شكرا أخت مايا .


----------



## just member (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تابع عبدة الشيطان (القداس الأسود)*

*انا لا تعليق لان الموضوع بجد فى  موت وانا بكرة اشوف الموت فى اى شيئ ولو حتى فى الكير
فما بالك بقى فى انسان عايش
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## shadyyy1 (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تابع عبدة الشيطان (القداس الأسود)*

*-تم اختيار مكان مضلم للقداس وله رائحه كريهه
2-لاحظ ان جميع الحاضرين-حتى النساء-عابسون
3-يحاول عبدة الشيطان ان تتشابه طقوسهم مع العباده الإلهيه,فقد اقامو عبادتهم في كنيسه مهجوره,واقامو فيها الهيكل والمذبح,وتمثالا علا شكل المسيح ولكن بصوره عاريه,وعلا وجهه ابتسامة تهكم ويستخدمون الشموع السوداء
4-كان صبي المذبح شاذا جنسيا,ويضع المساحيق علا وجهه ويغني في ميوعه,واشعل الشموع السوداء,فصدرت عنها رائحه كريهه مثل رائحة القار فخلقت جوا خانقا يثير الغثيان.

طقوس القداس الاسود:
وبدأت طقوس القداس بان حمل خادم المذبح مجامر يصدر منها دخان لنباتات سامه محروقه.وكانت النساء يحنين رؤسهم علا المجامر ليستنشقن الدخان بانوفهن وافواههن,ويمزقن ثيابهن.
رجع الكاهن الى الخلف ونزل علا درجات حيث ركع علا اخر درجه وفي صوت عال مرتجف صرخ بكلمات كفر والحاد,وسيل جارف من الاهانات ضد السيد المسيح,يقول وهو يتحدث الى ابليس:
ياسيد كل افتراء..
يامانح كل مكافات الجرائم..
يارب كل الخطايا العظيمه والرذائل القديره..
ياإبليس اننا نعبدك,فأنت إاله الادراك السليم,اقبل دموعنا المزيفه
ثم يوجه الى ابليس عبارات التمجيد باعتباره سندا للانسان وسط الامه فيحض الانسان علا الانتقام والكراهيه والسخط علا الاخرين
يقووول الكاهن مخاطبا ابليس
(انت سند الانسان المسكين المضغوط فوق احتماله)
انت دواء المغلوبين,تهب عطايا الرياء والجحود والكبرياء التي يدافعون بها عن انفسهم ضد هجمات اولاد الله الاغنياء
يارب المحتقرين..يا ابليس المزدرى بالمتواظعين
ياسيد الكراهيه المستمره.انت وحدك تستطيع ان تدفع ذهن الانسان المطحون بالظلم. انت تهمس له بخطط صالحة للانتقام وبجرائم مؤكدة النجاح..انت تدفعه للقتل.وتملأه بنشوة الانتقام,وتسكره فيرتفع فوق اللآلام التي سببها لنفسه
انت تقود المراه لكي تبيع ابنتها.وان تفترق عن ابنها
انت تسند الحب العقيم الحروم
انت تقود الناس الى حالات هستيريه صارخة
(انت المحرك للاغتصاب الدموي)

ثم يعود خادم القداس الاسود فيبتهل الي ابليس ان يهب اتباعه بهجه في ارتكاب جرائهم

,,ياسيد:يتوسل اليك خاموك وهم منحنون علا ركبهم ان تحفظ لهم البهجه بارتكاب جرائهم التي لا يكتشفها القانون,وان تعينهم في اعمالهم الشريره بطرقها السريه المحيره لعقل الانسان,انهم يتوسلون اليك ان تسمع رغباتهم من اجل ان يتألم من يحبونهم ويهدمونهم,
بعد ذلك وقف (الكانون دوكر) علا قدميه وبسط ذراعيه,وصرخ بصوت قوي مملوء بالكراهيه موجها حديثه للسيد المسـيح في الحاد خطير,يقول
وأنت أيها المسيح.يامبتدع المكر
ياسارق التعبد لك.وهو ليس من حقك
انني ككاهن استطيع ان الزمك,بارادتك او بغير ارادتك ان تنزل الى هذه الجمع,وتاخذ جسدا في هذا الخبز
ياسارق الحب استمع الى..من اليوم الذي اتيت فيه من رحم عذراء.كسرت كل عرجون,وكذبت في كل وعد
نريد ان نغرس مساميرك في الاعماق,ونضغط علا الاشواك التي علا جبينك ونجلب الالام النابعه عن الدم لينسكب من جديد من جروحك التي جفت..هاذاكله يمكننا ان نفعله.وسنفعله لننتهك جسدك ايها الناصري رئيس الرذائل العظمى,ملك الجبناء
وحين انتهى (دوكر) من هذه الوصله البذيئه,رد كورال خدام المذبح الصبيان... آآمين

وســــاد صمت تام,وملأ دخان المجامر المكان,وتقدم (الكانون دكور)يبارك النساء باشاره من يده اليسرى وهن مهتاجات.وفجاه دقت الاجراس,فألقت النسوة بانفسهم علا الارض,واخذن يتدحرجن,ونامت احداهن علا بطنها وهي تضرب بقدميها علا الارض.واخرى اصدرت صوتا رهيبا.ثم صمتت وهي مفتوحة الفكين,ولسانها ملتصق بسقف فمها,وثالثه برزت حدقتا عينها وتركت راسها تتدلى علا صدرها,وفجاه اخذت تمزق حنجرتها باضافرها.ورابعه تمددت علا ظهرها وزعت ثيابها حتى ظهرت بطنها عاريه متضخمه وكان وجهها يتلوى,وفمها مملوء بالدم,واخرجت لسانها الذي عضته متدليا لا تستطيع ان ترده.

ويكمل الشاهد حديثه عن القداس الاسود قائلا ثم وقف (الكانون) وفتح ذراعيه وصار ينطق بصرخات عاليه يلعن ويسب كالمخمور,وركع احد الصبيان خدام الهيكل امامه موليا ظهره للمذبح,وساد المكان كله حاله من الجنون.النساء اسفل المذبح يقطعون بقايا الخبز المتعفن وياكلونه,وصارت سيده مسنه تنتف شعرها وتقفز علا ساق واحده,والقت بنفسها علا فتاة جاثيه بجانب حائط وتصرخ بصيحات كفر..وصار المكان اشبه بمستشفى للامراض العقليه,او حمام ضخم يسكنه زناة مجانين...الغلمان يسلمون انفسهم للرجال....*


----------



## الأخت مايا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لمروركم جميعا وعذرا للتاخير


سلام المسيح


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى اوى يا اخت مايا على الموضوع ده 
انا مش عارف اقول ايه عن الشيطان 
بس  بجد ميرسى اوى على المعلومات الحلوه ديه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​​*


----------



## الأخت مايا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لمرورك يا اخي مني لك كل تحية


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

:w00t:* مؤكد فيهم شياطين دول مش طبيعيين ابدا*
*ميرسى يا مايا على المعلومات دى فعلا اول مرة تمر عليا زُهلت من كلامهم على المسيح واضحكنى كلامهم على الشيطان*
*سبحان الله فعلا*


----------



## الأخت مايا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان نورت الله باركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع غريب جدا يا مايا
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## الأخت مايا (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## سامح إمام (6 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة 
اخت مايا
الملاحظ فى القداس الأسود  انه اهانة ليسوع تمجيدا لأبليس


----------



## kalimooo (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخت مايا
شكرااااااا لك اختي
لقد تابعت امور احدى الجمعيات
مدة مع رئيس دير صاحبي 
 اذ راقبنا موعد اجتماعهم الاسبوعي
وبلغنا الشرطة وكانت نهاية هذه الجمعية
سلام المسيح

ملحوظة: لو سمحت باضافة شاهدناها بام العين
كان افراد هذه الجمعية يأتوا نهار الاحد يتناولوا
جسد الرب ولا يبلعوه ثم يخرجوا من القداس مباشرة
ليأخذوا  جسد الرب وبالتالي يرتكز قداسهم الاسود  على تدنيس
جسد ودم الرب
ربنا يبارك تعبك
سلام المسيح








​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 ديسمبر 2008)

معقولة في ناس بالتفكير دا !!!!

ربنا يرحمهم​


----------



## جيلان (6 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> معقولة في ناس بالتفكير دا !!!!
> 
> ربنا يرحمهم​



*ماهه الى بيسيطر على عقلهم الشيطان اكيد دول مش طبيعيين ولا بيفكروا بعقلهم
زى الانسان لما بيكون جواه شيطان مش بيقدر يتحكم فى افعاله*


----------



## رانا (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك الخدمه ويبعد عنها عدو الخير ابليس​


----------



## الأخت مايا (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لمروركم جميعا


----------



## Mor Antonios (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع عبادة الشيطان منتشر كثيرا في الغرب وحتى بالشرق....سبقت ان كتبت عنه في المنتدي نظرا لخطورته*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56650​


----------

